# Best Race Wheels for 200lb. Rider?



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I am a 21 year old, 6'1" 200 pound rider and i will be getting into racing this season with Team Velocity out of Fullerton, CA. I have heard a lot of mixed opinions and was wondering what you guys thought would be the best set of race wheels. I ride a 2006 Gerolsteiner Edition 58cm Tarmac SL with full campagnolo chorus and need a good, light, and aero set of wheels to get me through the race season. I train on Cane Creek Volos with Gatorskins and have a set of 2008 Bontrager Race X Lites with Pro Race Threes that I cannot seem to keep in true! So far I have been recommended:


Ksyrium SL
Campagnolo Zonda/Eurus
Niobium 30's Laced to White Industries H2 hubs with Sapims
Fulcrum Racing 0's

All of these seem like awesome wheels but also seem to break the bank! People are always saying hand-builts beat Boutique wheels in cost, weight, quality, etc. but i cant find any reasonably priced. What would you guys recommend for me as a racing only wheelset, preferably low spoke count, under 1500g, strong, and around $500?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

They are way more than $500, but the tubular Zipp Clydesdale 404 would be right up your alley. Depending on the surfaces you ride/you ability to not hit crap in the road, you may be able to go w/the standard 404 if the roads are relatively nice. Look for used/ebay deals to save some $$. 

I have (non-clydesdale) 606 (404 front/808 rear) tubulars, and they carried me through a great 2008 race season.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> They are way more than $500, but the tubular Zipp Clydesdale 404 would be right up your alley. Depending on the surfaces you ride/you ability to not hit crap in the road, you may be able to go w/the standard 404 if the roads are relatively nice. Look for used/ebay deals to save some $$.
> 
> I have (non-clydesdale) 606 (404 front/808 rear) tubulars, and they carried me through a great 2008 race season.


light, strong, and cheap. pick two.
I bought a set of used, raced Ksyriums from a guy who weighs 200+ (I weigh 160). The rear rim cracked my second time on them.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I was racing @ about 190lbs most of 2008 on Neuvation Aero's. No probs except they creak a bit when I apply the power of my massive quads to them.

I now have a set of Campy Neutron's that "feel" faster than the Neuvations, and are definitely stiffer and quieter. Like 'em fine, have put in about 500 miles on them so far with no probs.


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

If I were you I would go with theNiobium 30's & WI hubs. The Eurus might work well too, but expensive unless you can find a used pair.
If you are just getting into racing a solid training program will get you through the season much better than bling wheels.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

bill said:


> light, strong, and cheap. pick two.


Exactly!

I'm a self-proclaimed wheel abuser... it's safer (and often faster) to run over crap in the road instead of swerving around it. Other than a mid-season truing, the Zipps held up fabulously!


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

ah, but bling wheels make you FEEL so much faster, and who among us really can argue with that?
the guys most impervious to this impulse in fact tend to be the fastest guys, having nothing at all to prove to others or themselves, but even they get the appeal of bling and succumb to it when they can.
if you got it, rock it. if you don't, dream.

I have resolved never again to buy used wheels, myself, having bought three pairs and having had issues with all three, although if you are going to buy used, buy Campy. Campy wheels come the closest to bomb-proof out there. But consider this, too -- other than the REALLY high-end Bora or Hyperion, I'm not sure I would call any Campy wheels race-day only. They are great all-around wheels, but they are not the lightest or most aero or blingiest choice.
Zipps are tough to beat. Great wheels.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

kef3844 said:


> If I were you I would go with theNiobium 30's & WI hubs. The Eurus might work well too, but expensive unless you can find a used pair.
> If you are just getting into racing a solid training program will get you through the season much better than bling wheels.


That is what I was thinking but the wheels will cost me about $700! guess i will just have to pony up for them!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I raced most of last season in the low to mid 190's on a set of Neuvation M28 Aero 2's and they worked great. Cheap, not super heavy but fairly aero and I was able to win several races on them last year.

I did a lap one race on a Ksyrium SL (I flatted and used a neutral wheel) and it was super flexy compared to the Neuvations I ride on. I don't suggest that as a race wheel personally given your size.

My best suggestion...Get a set of Neuvation R28 Aero 3's (they are closing these out right now) but have them install the steel free hub instead of the aluminum one. That will come in well under $500.00, be reliable and just over 1500 grams for the wheelset.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Wookiebiker said:


> I raced most of last season in the low to mid 190's on a set of Neuvation M28 Aero 2's and they worked great. Cheap, not super heavy but fairly aero and I was able to win several races on them last year.
> 
> I did a lap one race on a Ksyrium SL (I flatted and used a neutral wheel) and it was super flexy compared to the Neuvations I ride on. I don't suggest that as a race wheel personally given your size.
> 
> My best suggestion...Get a set of Neuvation R28 Aero 3's (they are closing these out right now) but have them install the steel free hub instead of the aluminum one. That will come in well under $500.00, be reliable and just over 1500 grams for the wheelset.


Anyone else have experience with these Neuvations??? They seem unbelievable for the price!


----------



## Triker (Sep 27, 2004)

I had two sets of Neuvations. First one broke a rear hub during a sprint. Replaced by warranty. 2nd set rear rim cracked. replaced by warranty. I now ride different wheels.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

I put about 2000 miles on a pair of M28 Aeros with no problems whatsoever. They stayed perfectly true until I crashed them, but any wheelset would've gone down in flames in that crash.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Triker said:


> I had two sets of Neuvations. First one broke a rear hub during a sprint. Replaced by warranty. 2nd set rear rim cracked. replaced by warranty. I now ride different wheels.


The earlier wheels had issues, which appears to have been fixed now. I put approximately 6000 miles on my set last year....never had to touch them and they are pretty much as true as the first day I put them on my bike.

*DanTourino*,

Check the "Wheels and Tires" section for information on Neuvations. There are many threads there about them. The early wheels had some quality issues, which seem to have been corrected and the service is pretty much top notch.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Chorus hubs, Reflex rims, 32 spokes, Vittoria CX, Mastic1 glue, and away you go.
When you crash, your wheels will be ready in a few days, and you'll only be light $100.
Find a builder that you can trust.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I have been riding Ksyrium SLs for a couple of years now and my weight has come down to 200 from about 215.
They have held up real well. I have even ridden on pothole dirt roads and accidentally bunnyhopped up a curb once....I ride mountain bikes too.


----------



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

I have 3000 hammering miles on a set of kysrium elite. Tough n rough roads here, cracked asphalt, cattle guards, sheet metal screws. Not a wobble. About 500 bucks. They seem stiff to my 190#.


----------



## ilpirati (May 15, 2007)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Chorus hubs, Reflex rims, 32 spokes, Vittoria CX, Mastic1 glue, and away you go.
> When you crash, your wheels will be ready in a few days, and you'll only be light $100.
> Find a builder that you can trust.


 = bomb proof, cheap and responsive...can be built with dura-ace hubs if your bike is equipped with shimano


----------



## BendBiker (Jul 22, 2006)

I am currently 210 and ride both neuvations and ksyrium elites and both hold up really well. It's true that neuvation had rim problems before but they seem to be over and if anything breaks he always sends you a free wheel postage paid and no questions asked which is pretty cool.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

I wonder what the difference between the Ksyrium wheels are. My SLs just came with the bike.


----------



## DeanoG (Feb 22, 2005)

I can vouch for the Campy Eurus. Apart from a dodgy front hub bearing (cheap to replace), they are as good a new, 10k miles later (I'm about 220lb, riding on generally good roads)


----------



## Archie Dog (Nov 28, 2007)

At 200lb, try the Easton EA90 SL......you will thank me.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Actually found a set of Campagnolo Shamal Ultras in Gold for 550 on ebay that are like new! Cant go wrong!


----------

